# Long Nosed Distichodus



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone ever had experience with Long Nosed Distichodus or any Distichodus species ? I have Anubias and Java ferns in the tank .. I wasn't sure if Distichodus would eat these ? ..........


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Had a _D. sexfasciatus_ some years ago, he took a couple of bites on a Java Fern and left it alone after that. Never tried any Anubias, but I wouldn't be surprised if they ate them. They will eat pretty much anything that's green, even saw them try plastic plants to see if they're edible. Great way to get rid of Duckweed, though; he hunted down every tiny piece of it.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for responding ..... I'm not going to chance it and in reality , the fish gets too big for home aquaria ... I don't have room for a 13,000 aquarium ... I'm going to hold off and keep looking.


----------

